
Ask HN: Hard disk data recovery after dropped laptop - SirLJ
My son did drop his laptop and the hard disk looks like might be damaged, I am running some programs to make an image and attempt recovery, but if everything fails would you please recommend a company for the data recovery on the cheap side - few hundred dollars max... The hard disk vendor have a service for around 1k, but my son said is not worth it for the data that will be recovered... Any advice will be appreciated... Thanks!
======
Cozumel
Unless it's data you absolutely don't have anywhere else and can't replace it,
then personally I wouldn't bother. Let it be a lesson to your son. ALWAYS BACK
UP YOUR DATA.

It's a lesson that'll serve him well for the rest of his life.

~~~
SirLJ
Yep, you are right, this will serve him well I hope, not to mention I
especially got him an external drive for backups few months back, but he told
me he didn't bother, because he didn't think his laptop can fail :-)

------
anhthang
My friend usually using
[https://www.easeus.com/datarecoverywizardpro/](https://www.easeus.com/datarecoverywizardpro/)
to get data back

------
webtechgal
Try this - might work, and all the best:

[http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download](http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download)

~~~
fosco
I've had great success with testdisk in the past restoring or repairing data.
Only time it failed is when my hard-drive experienced the clock of death and
ur really does not completely spin-up so have that drive in the hopes I find a
way to resolve the click of death in the future...

~~~
SirLJ
Thanks, testdisk couldn't help me, but I am going to try again... Right now I
trying to take an image from the disk with r-studio, but getting constantly
Read disk Data errors...

------
axellgun
un plug the harddisk from your laptop than put in to other laptop or use
Personal computer tu detect your harddisk is still health or not. if your
harddisk still detected by other laptop or pc maybe you still can backup your
data to other storage. plug as removable device and don't boot the system from
your harddisk. use hard disk docking station to connect your harddisk.

www.astronkomputer.com

